# GPU overheating



## Milosz006 (Jan 4, 2013)

My machine is an ASUS G71GX notebook.

So for the past 8 months or so I've had a problem with some 3D games where the framerate will stutter intermittently for 15-30 seconds every 5 minutes or so. I tried reinstalling drivers, fresh windows installs, but none of it worked. I just re-installed Skyrim today and found I still have the same problem. I did a Google search and found some people saying the problem is overheating, which I originally dismissed as I've used a notebook cooler for the entire time I've owned this laptop (and it's the middle of winter). However I installed a program to track my GPU temp and it is indeed overheating while I have my stutters (bordering on 100 degrees). I asked some friends and was told to try SpeedFan, so I installed it and followed this guide:



> Before starting, if you are using speedfan to control an important temp, make sure that it loads with windows. The way you configure fan speeds in speed fan, assuming your mobo supports it, is as follows:
> 
> 1. Disable any on-board fan control (Asus Q-Fan) in bios. Note: This will cause your fan to spin at 100% until the system boots and speedfan loads, which can be really annoying is you have a really powerful fan like I do.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I was successful in turning off my fan in bios, the only options I could find were things that tracked my CPU and GPU temp and my fan speed, and I set these to "ignored". Is this what I was supposed to do? My fan did seem to get louder. After that I followed the rest of the guide. My laptop appears to only have one fan, for the CPU. When SpeedFan loads, it says my fan RPM is 0, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to get it to track it. I've tried other SpeedFan guides, and for whatever reason nothing shows up under the "speed" tab in the configuration. I'm wondering if my fan is actually turning off when I play games, I took a look at the chart section of SpeedFan and the graph was flatlining as I played Skyrim:










1.) Am I missing something re: the bios or are those the correct settings?
2.) Is there any reason SpeedFan might falsely view my fan as not spinning? I def heard it when I boot up, but once I log into windows it's pretty much silent, I hear no change when I play Skyrim. When I messed with the options in bios it was tracking my fan in RPM, and it would actually change every few seconds so I know it was working in real-time.
3.) Is there another program I can try to crank up my CPU fan?

TYIA.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Milosz006 and welcome to TSF :wave:

'Speedfan' is OK for monitoring the various temperatures, but it's not always accurate at reading the temps from the various sources.

Try running 'PC Wizard 2012' (freeware) and get your temperature readings for the various parts, then you can calibrate Speedfan by clicking 'Configure' - 'Advanced', then selecting the chipset-source and adjusting the 'Offset'.

To be honest though, I don't really trust Speedfan to control my fans, but it does make a good real-time monitor, displaying the temps in the System-Tray.


----------



## Milosz006 (Jan 4, 2013)

WereBo said:


> Hi Milosz006 and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> 'Speedfan' is OK for monitoring the various temperatures, but it's not always accurate at reading the temps from the various sources.
> 
> ...



Ok, under "advanced" it lists my video card among other things, and then it lets me set some value and I'm unclear what that does or what to do next. Still nothing shows up under "speeds" or "fan control".


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My apologies, I forgot to post the link to PC Wizard 2012, it's available from here. Once installed and running, click on the meter-dial icon and it will display all the temperature it can find. You can use that figure to calibrate what Speedfan should be. For example, my installation of Speedfan shows my CPU temp at 43C, whereas PC Wizard (+ BIOS) shows it at 47C, so I offset my Speedfan by 4C to compensate.

That being said, I still don't trust Speedfan to control the fans, the BIOS is far more accurate and reliable. Also, notebooks/laptops only have 1 fan anyway and, depending on it's precise location, varying the speed might lower the GPU but increase the temps elsewhere, depending on what controller Speedfan is using.

You'd be far better with a tin of compressed-air and, with the notebook off, give several short blasts into the air-intake (usually on one of the sides) and air-outlet underneath, repeat between the two a couple of times to help dislodge and break up any 'dust-bunnies' that collect, but finish off with a blast of air to the inlet. If you have a fairly stiff long-bristled artist's paint-brush, it's ideal to help dislodge any dust that builds up around the plastic-grilles, otherwise an old toothbrush will do (ensure it's clean and dry though)

Use short blasts of air rather than a long one, the pressure can 'over-spin' the fan and possibly damage the bearings, or the air can squirt out as a liquid and damage the components.

That should drop your temperatures down noticeably.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans and rarely offers reliable Temp/Voltage readings.
The Bios is the most reliable source for that info.
Laptops are designed specifically for convenience regardless of the manufacturer's claims/advertising indicating gaming abilities.
Their unable to effectively dissipate heat under normal conditions and the added stress/heat from gaming results in faster deterioration of components.
Keeping the unit free from dust buildup and using it elevated, to get more fresh air to the underside ,are about the only options to assist in cooling.


----------

